# Baby with two faces worshiped as goddess



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 10, 2008)

*Baby with two faces worshiped as goddess SAINI SUNPURA, India (AP)*


----------



## etexas (Apr 10, 2008)

Heathens....


----------



## Ivan (Apr 10, 2008)

etexas said:


> Heathens....



and most Americans are.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 10, 2008)

Is anybody else thinking about Romans 1:25 after reading that?

Never ceases to amaze me, the things superstition and ignorance will drive the depraved hearts of man to worship.

"Who changed the truth of God into a lie, and worshipped and served the creature more than the Creator, who is blessed for ever. Amen."


----------

